# colorado boat launches, are they open?



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Chaffee County remains closed to non residents "until further notice" (per county website), I do not know about the other areas with similar orders. 

Public Health Coronavirus

This info pertains to the City of Salida, but they are working closely with Poncha, BV, and the County so I anticipate some consistency across the jurisdictions: https://cityofsalida.com/2020/04/we-have-one-chance-to-reopen-business-safely/

2nd home owners will be allowed to return May 16, but lodging/tourism activities won't be going until June 1. So I suppose interpretation of where your intentions fit is up for discussion, but I would not expect the no visitation order to be lifted prior to one of those dates.

Refer to Colorado State Parks for info on their facilities, I imagine it will be different depending on local conditions.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

The Eagle County Ramps are covered by a similar order which can be found here:

https://www.eaglecounty.us/PublicHealth/News/Eagle_County_updates_public_health_order/


----------



## christedmonds (Jul 11, 2013)

The roaring fork is open Carbondale put in is still open, two rivers is closed for ramp maintenance, south Canyon is open though


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

Ran Radium to State Bridge yesterday. Fish bit and no fuzz anywhere


Only problem was at SB the john's were locked.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

FWIW, the River Management Scociety compiled this pretty comprehensive list I posted here
https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/river-closures-103585.html#post770049 

Please stay away from Chaffee County, Fremont County and Gunnison county. 

All you "resisters" are putting me, my family and friends in jeopardy with your actions.. 

I feel your pain, I want to get out boating and recreating as much as the rest of you, but stay the fuck away from here.. 



Thanks in advance....


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

*Salida E*

Salida E to Vallie bridge is open. 99% of that is in Freemont county. We did that in ducks a few days a go and it was fun.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

1mauisurf said:


> Salida E to Vallie bridge is open. 99% of that is in Freemont county. We did that in ducks a few days a go and it was fun.



Salida to Vallie Bridge is NOT open.. The State Parks sites are CLOSED, Fremont County as is Chaffee county and Gunnison County are CLOSED TO TOURISIM..


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

*Parks*

When I spoke with Ark Headwaters in Salida, that person said that the park boat ramps were absolutely open to boating and fishing but facilities like restrooms were closed. This was last Friday. They stated that the stay out of Chaffee county notice was from the department health and was not actually official but a suggestion. The person that I spoke with really played that one down. I m just stating what I was told by a person at the Ark Headwaters office when I called to inquire. If I am questioning the use of a state park, I am usually going to go with whatever a representative from that park says. So we did Rincon to Vallie bridge. Made no contact with others whatsoever.


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

MNichols said:


> Salida to Vallie Bridge is NOT open.. The State Parks sites are CLOSED, Fremont County as is Chaffee county and Gunnison County are CLOSED TO TOURISIM..


MNichols, The information that you are posting in large bold letters is *INCORRECT*.

I am not a tourist, I am a property owner and 1/2 time resident. What you are stating is contrary to what a person at the Ark Headwaters park office told me. See post below. 

I am not arguing, just repeating what I was told by the State Park representivie. I am going to call again right now and ask, again. I will post the outcome of that conversation.


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

*Parks open*

I just spoke with the gal at the Ark Headwaters office in Salida on 4-29 at 10:17 am. She said that the Ark Headwaters boat ramps as well as the river ARE OPEN for day use. She also stated that they are the authority on that and the Arkansas river is OFICIALLY open as well as all boat ramps, for day use. 

If anyone has official documentation that it is closed or official information that is contrary to what the Ark Headwaters office is stating, please share that info.

I did check the Freemont County website before venturing into the west end of that county on friday.

I did also just check the Freemont County website again, right after Speaking with Ark Headwaters, and I could NOT find any official documentation stating that Freemont County is "Closed". I can not find any info on the Gunnison County website that says they are closed either.

I see no problem boating Rincon to Vallie bridge if you dont have any contact with people other than yourselves.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Local jurisdictions can and do set policy that supercede those from state and federal agencies. Chaffee County (and others) has issued a no visitor order and that supercedes State regs. It includes but is not limited to 2nd homeowners, mauisurf, so unless you are registered to vote at a Chaffee County address, you are in violation. I do not know how that applies in Fremont County.

Yes the CPW boat ramps are open, no other facilities are, but in Chaffee (and others) County you are held to the local regulation, so it doesn't matter if the ramps are open or not, you should not be coming here. I have forbid my own immediate family from visiting here (from Denver), and they understand the risk they were introducing and agreed to stay away for a little while longer.

Again, refer to our local website, things are going to start opening up in stages. 2nd homeowners will be allowed back May 16 and tourism activities around May 31. NOTE THAT IS AFTER MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND. PLEASE DO NOT DESCEND ON OUR VALLEY IN DROVES FOR THAT WEEKEND!! You risk shutting us down for the remainder of summer and who knows how long, which would be catastrophic for us, and then you're stuck on the front range for the dog days. S 

Mayor Wood has been very kind in his words encouraging you to "please stay home". Marshal is a little more direct with his Stay The Fuck Away mantra. If one doesn't resonate with you, hopefully the other one does.

It is not that we don't want you here. We have worked hard to stem the transmission and spreading of the Covid, every person who decides they are above the rest of us and does whatever they want puts us and our volatile economy at risk. Please respect the wishes of the areas you go, wherever that is. 

Stay patient and if all goes well there will be plenty of time to come recreate in summer and fall. And you will be welcomed with open arms at that time. But not before.


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

*Freemont*

I mean yah, I get it. Thats why I boated in Freemont county. They dont seem to have a County Closed thing going on that I can find. Im not from the front range, I split my time between Chaffee and another high mountain community, and yah, I vote and pay taxes in Chaffee. It is my official residence and the address on my CO DL is Chaffee County, although the reality is that I sleep in another county more than Chaffee. I am trying to treat Chaffee with respect like I dont live there full time. I boated in West Freemont, as I will do again in a couple of days. We dont go into Salida town at all and dont even go into our own town. We are steering clear of everyone , everywhere. That being said I am recreating and exercising as needed to stay well and alive.

I do agree and I am willingly complaint, however I would like to see official information stating that any county regs in Colorado supersedes State and Federal agencies. I have never heard that.

The people that I spoke with at the park seemed to think that is was the Chaffee County health department that closed the county and that act was not actually official. They really played it down and said that it is a suggestion and not actually official ordinance signed off by the county commissioners. I did just confirm that. Nothing on the Sherifs website either. If its a law or an actual enforceable ordinance it would need to be supported by the Sheriffs office and be on their website. Nothing there.

So I just spoke with a deputy at the Chafee County Sheriffs office 5 minutes ago and they said that there is no rule at this time that prohibits property and 2nd home owners from coming into Chafee County and going to their respective properties. Nothing at all. I am not in that category but trying to get official and correct information. They are just trying to discourage front range folks coming into Chaffee to recreate and even that is not actually illegal at this time. Nobody will be cited for doing that. That deputy also consulted with others as far as Counties being able to "Supersede" State and Federal agencies laws and regulations. That is also incorrect. They may ad things as local regulations and guidelines but they do not "Supersede" State and Federal law. Call them and ask if ya want. I just did. So basically I understand the situation and my family and I are willingly laying low however quite a bit of your information is totally incorrect. 

So, according to the Chaffee County Sherrif, Ark Headwaters and the state, 2nd home owners and property owners can come into Chaffee County as it is not "Officially" closed and people from nearby, yet outside the county are allowed to come and use the boat ramps and the river including fishing while maintaining safe distancing. This is what I am believing accurate and correct information and will act accordingly. 

I am not disagreeing with the spirit of what you are saying, however it is not exactly what the official offices, governing bodies or websites are stating to be the official rules and regulations. 

If you have official information that contradicts the information that I am finding, on an official website please post a link to that specific information. I would very much like to see it.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

While the entities in Chaffee do seem to be working cohesively and with good results, the points made by mauisurf (who is NOT in violation of the Chaffee County order) just go to show that the nation wide response to this thing has been disjointed and inconsistent at almost level. How do we as citizens wade through that morass? We must trust the people we elect to do their jobs, and I see much more trustworthy officials the further DOWN the jurisdictional chain we go, so I'm sticking with following local guidelines first and foremost. 

For the purpose of this discussion, we can only go by the info given to us by our local leadership (not just Chaffee), and the info on the front page of the Chaffee County website is as clear as it can be. How good your info from the CPW Ranger depends on a lot, they have their own agenda to fulfill, and your description of what they said was far from . However, without an enforcement mechanism there is no chance it will be followed by a particular segment of the population, and I suspect that segment will grow pretty fast over the next few weeks. This is unfortunate because these next few weeks could really make or break what happens for the rest of the year. I truly hope for the shittiest weather imaginable for Memorial Weekend, cuz I don't think predicting a mass incursion of the high country by the front range is going out on a limb. 

Respect wins out over insisting on exercising personal freedoms every time. Hey I'm fortunate to live where I live, but make no mistake it is a choice that comes with a cost. I can float from Stonebridge to Rincon and never be outside that arbitrary 10 mile radius from home we keep hearing about, and I will be for the next few weeks. But that is also a result of my own choice to stay the fuck at home, and as I mentioned, I'm fortunate home is here in the Ark Valley. 

Practice common sense, keep cools heads, but most importantly, keep your eyes on the prize of getting our personal freedoms back. My speculation, and it is just that, is that we are close to getting over the hump and into recovery mode. If I'm right, we only need to practice STFAH for a little while longer to get to where we can travel more freely. So hang in there...


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

*Agreed*

I agree with what you are saying. All I am saying is that when I did my verification, I got some different answers. That would be the inconsistent part. 
Not disagreeing with you at all.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

From the Chaffee County Commissioner Greg Felt... No ambiguity here, clear message


https://youtu.be/vtVNCg7J5_w



Gunnison
https://gunnisoncrestedbutte.com/covid-19/
Fremont
https://www.canoncity.org/485/COVID-19


Stay the fuck away..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

And for what it's worth, the name of the county is Fremont... Not Freemont.. 

It happens to be where I live, in a very small community called Howard, but nobody knows where Howard is, so I just say Salida, 12 miles east of it to be exact, where you think you should bring your possibly covid infested selves to spread it amongst us. 

But we'll all be just fine while you recreate at our boat ramps, on our rivers, shit in our pit toilets, we're not at all at risk as the demographics say the average age in western fremont, where the ark is, is 65 and most of us are retired with the usual health issues 65 year old folk have... 



Oh shit, we are the at risk group... 



PLEASE, despite what you may hear from the idiots at 1) the governors office, 2) AHRA, 3) other outlets of mis / dis information, STAY THE FUCK AT HOME.. 

I, my wife, my friends would rather not die due to your selfish need to come play on the river or ride your toys in traffic, or whatever dumbass reason you have for visiting and thusly endangering our lives.. 

There is no way you can calculate your risk to me, and no way you can justify your visitation during a fucking pandemic. 



Past Mayor dostep sugar coats his message, I believe in the more direct approach, but at the end of the day, the message is the same. Mayor Wood has the same message.. We are all boaters, and want to boat, that being said we're all being responsible and not using unrealistic justifications to rationalize our behavior



Our healthcare system if you can call it that, isn't equipped to handle this at all at the level it is currently at, let alone if we have a surge in positives. My friends that work at what we loosely call a hospital don't need to be exposed taking care of those that are infected.


This shit can travel 25 feet from a host, and live for up to 5 days, and you don't even know you're a carrier and may never experience symptoms.. 



PLEASE, in the name of everything you think you stand for, stay the fuck away..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Attached from the front page and continued on the back page of the local newspaper, the Mountain Mail. Chaffee County remains closed to tourisim


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

And from Fremont County regarding the law, and their enforcement of it related to a gathering of folks "cruising"


https://www.canoncitydailyrecord.co...ake-legal-action-to-prevent-large-gatherings/


The take away from this is
“Unfortunately, the actions of a few are putting the jeopardy of the whole community at risk,” Smith said. “The governor’s office has made it very clear that during the ‘Safer-at-Home’ mandate, the new regulations are the law and the state won’t hesitate to prosecute to the fullest extent. If the City does not comply, we will lose our state funding. We could be forced back to ‘Stay-at-Home’ orders. If businesses don’t comply, they can be subject to fines, licensure, civil and criminal prosecution.”


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Hard to break old habits of tact I guess, but this issue is eroding it like a gully washer.

When the info is disjointed and inconsistent, we must prepare for the worst scenario and take actions toward avoiding it. That is take the conservative approach. Visitors are jeopardizing their own ability to return for more fun during the entire summer/fall by coming now. Have a little patience and vision, respect our so far successful efforts. and don't fuck it up for us.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

DoStep said:


> Hard to break old habits of tact I guess, but this issue is eroding it like a gully washer.



We can always get ol geo ron over here and kill the thread dead in an instant LOL. 



Really upset when I had to go to town for hydraulic fluid for the backhoe, highway 50 looked like normal, boats on the river en masse, we're fucked...


----------



## sgyetvai (Apr 22, 2016)

“This shit can travel 25 feet from a host, and live for up to 5 days,....”?

This information seems contrary to what the CDC or WHO states about how far CV-19 can travel in the air. I’m not going to go out on a limb and say you are unequivocally wrong. But I could find nothing to back up your claims. Please enlighten me/us with some actual scientific evidence please.

“.....and you don't even know you're a carrier and may never experience symptoms.”?

You could just say “asymptomatic” and save the verbiage.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

MNichols said:


> PLEASE, despite what you may hear from the idiots at 1) the governors office, 2) AHRA, 3) other outlets of mis / dis information, STAY THE FUCK AT HOME..
> 
> I, my wife, my friends would rather not die due to your selfish need to come play on the river or ride your toys in traffic, or whatever dumbass reason you have for visiting and thusly endangering our lives..
> 
> ...


Give it a break man.
Your county will be opening up like all the other ones soon enough.


----------



## semievolved (Nov 12, 2011)

peeve here, we're being overrun here in northern new mexico by greeners. after two months at home wife and i decided to go on a hike above the chama and could not believe the number of colorado plates camped along the river, and recreating in the river. doesn't seem right that we're disallowed from going to colorado (or utah) - policies i understand and generally agree with, but those residents can come down here with all that entails.


----------



## sgyetvai (Apr 22, 2016)

Semievolved -

“ peeve here, we're being overrun here in northern new mexico by greeners. after two months at home wife and i decided to go on a hike above the chama and could not believe the number of colorado plates camped along the river, and recreating in the river. doesn't seem right that we're disallowed from going to colorado (or utah) - policies i understand and generally agree with, but those residents can come down here with all that entails.”

AGREED!! - I too have seen the green flood of plates here in NM. But I’m surprised you didn’t go ape shit with ALL CAPS and “STFH” or “STFA” like some other(s) in this thread. Guess calmer heads prevail.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

There has been a huge influx of visitors to Mesa county in the last month. I rode some moto out at state line last weekend and could not be leave the number of people camping in Rabbit valley. They where totally disregarding the regs for where you can camp and just camping all over the place. This has been going on for weeks. That being said, Mesa county has an extremely low number of THE COVID cases. It seems that just because there are large numbers of visitors doesn't mean an increase in COVID.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I just heard someone say yesterday that if tourists from big cities choose to spread their virus problem despite legal orders, then people in tourist destinations can also forgo legalities and take a role against such tourists in self defense. 



Let's see how anarchy works out.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

ColoradoDave said:


> I just heard someone say yesterday that if tourists from big cities choose to spread their virus problem despite legal orders, then people in tourist destinations can also forgo legalities and take a role against such tourists in self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how anarchy works out.



Whoa.... While I feel your pain, violence never solved anything....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

CB Rob said:


> Give it a break man.
> Your county will be opening up like all the other ones soon enough.



Actually not.. 

At least according to the county commissioners.. 

They are currently considering how to legally enforce the stay away orders for those that choose to ignore them.. 

The problem in both Fremont and Chaffee is hwy's 50 and 285, they can't shut state highways down, but they CAN put up roadblocks.. 

Seriously, that's being discussed.. 



So no, I'm not going to give it a break, not even a little bit. How about you stay at home and follow the rules, give us some respect, and hopefully things like roadblocks won't be necessary??????


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

sgyetvai said:


> “This shit can travel 25 feet from a host, and live for up to 5 days,....”?
> 
> This information seems contrary to what the CDC or WHO states about how far CV-19 can travel in the air. I’m not going to go out on a limb and say you are unequivocally wrong. But I could find nothing to back up your claims. Please enlighten me/us with some actual scientific evidence please.
> 
> ...



Sorry... I stand corrected, they were saying 5 days, now it's 3 days, and the info comes from the CDC to me, via Harvard school of medicine
https://www.health.harvard.edu/diseases-and-conditions/covid-19-basics


Yes, I could have, but I was on a rant and tried not to use $50.00 words..


You don't even know you're a carrier, and are asymptomatic...... 2 words saved..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

CB Rob said:


> Give it a break man.
> Your county will be opening up like all the other ones soon enough.



Colorado state parks extended it camping ban, again, and may well again


https://cpw.state.co.us/aboutus/Pages/COVID-19-Response.aspx


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

A wildfire broke out in Gunnison County near Continenal Divide this week.

While I do not know the cause, there has been no weather with lightning around here yet, so I would guess it was human caused.

Chaffee is under fire restrictions, and I believe much of the surrounding area is too.

Fire Restrictions in Chaffee County - Chaffee County Sheriff

Leave your 'personal freedoms' that threaten our livelihood and health at home. You can count on vigilant local enforcement on this one.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

And we had one at highway 50 and county road 40 last week, Coaldale.. Ostensibly from a cigarette / cigar tossed out the window, burned about 5 acres.. 



Fremont County is not currently under a fire ban though, if you want to know what counties are check here... Colorado Emergency Management: Fire Bans & Danger


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Any of you Salida /BV locals have any inside info on if the camp sites along chalk creek will be open by mid july ?

several of us flat landers have reservations at Cascade Camp and are curious if the stars are lining up for us to do our usual annual week there.

we want to abide by all the rules, just hoping the trip will go.

many thanks

dave


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

MNichols said:


> Whoa.... While I feel your pain, violence never solved anything....



I agree. That's why we have laws ( Common Agreements ) . Laws evolve to stop violence.

The problem is when a large group suddenly decides to not obey the law and instead prey upon the people who do. That can't be allowed to take foot.

Historically, the imbalance does not last too long. Because of the suddenness.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

okieboater said:


> Any of you Salida /BV locals have any inside info on if the camp sites along chalk creek will be open by mid july ?
> 
> several of us flat landers have reservations at Cascade Camp and are curious if the stars are lining up for us to do our usual annual week there.
> 
> ...



Hey Dave, Cascade as I'm betting you are already aware is USFS, and being federal, it'll be opening along the same timelines as Grand Canyon, Lead Oar, and Mesa Verde, the latest timeline for revisiting the closures on a federal level seems to be June 13, but each agency pretty much gets to pick and choose a date their leadership team feels appropriate. So, after all that, it's anyone's guess. Right now all that's allowed on USFS and BLM lands is dispersed camping, and that's discouraged as of right now.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks MNICOLS,

A bunch of us from a regional club have been doing this trip long as I can remember.

We do have sites reserved there at Cascade but far as I know nothing from Rec dot org on changes. We use Cascade because it is usually the least visited and easier to get multiple sites. Yup, I can cook DO cakes just fine up there, "Pie In the Sky" taught me how.

We will watch all the normal outlets for how CO allows us KS,OK, AR and LA boaters to travel and spend time on our favorite runs in CO there on the ARK.

thanks for the info


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

You're welcome, and thanks for being a responsible visitor to our area. You might check with the USFS office in Salida
5575 Cleora Road, Salida, CO 81201
(just east of town, off Highway 50)
Ph: 719-539-3591 Fax: 719-530-2160
And see what their thinking is on this, the powers that be outside of the feds currently are predicting a resurgence of the virus, just like GA is having due to people ignoring the stay home stay safe thing, and coming to the mountains. Sucks to be us sometimes I guess.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

ColoradoDave said:


> I agree. That's why we have laws ( Common Agreements ) . Laws evolve to stop violence.
> 
> The problem is when a large group suddenly decides to not obey the law and instead prey upon the people who do. That can't be allowed to take foot.
> 
> Historically, the imbalance does not last too long. Because of the suddenness.



Nicely said. 

I was speaking with one of the county folk in health and human services last night over a beer and over the phone, he told me that in a meeting the idea was furthered that they were going to put up roadblocks and not allow anyone here that didn't live or otherwise have a damn good reason to be here. 

I told him I can't imagine the traffic jams that'll cause, he said they figure a week's worth of it could very well get the message out that while we normally love tourism, now is not the time nor the place. 

Fremont County in particular is worrying about losing state funding for not enforcing polis's edicts.. Can't say as I blame them... 

Having so many prisons in Fremont proper, they have a more militant position than Chaffee, and were talking as to how they could justify arresting people for visiting.. 

I can't believe it's come to this, but folks just won't listen..


----------



## longr6 (May 21, 2015)

Well I did it 2 May with no issues. Talked to the ranger at the boat ramp and he just cared that I had a fishing license. His words to me was that the Arkansas was open.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

longr6 said:


> Well I did it 2 May with no issues. Talked to the ranger at the boat ramp and he just cared that I had a fishing license. His words to me was that the Arkansas was open.



Other than you recreated much further than the 10 mile radius from your home, and brought your potentially covid infected ass to my town and potentially put my life and my friend's lives at risk. 

Zero respect for us, way to go.. 



The friggin river was a free for all Saturday and Sunday, Salida east parking lot was jammed. I hope you all that came up here, infect one another and have a miserable and long recovery, if at all.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

CDOT, DNR remind people to stay local, limit travel this weekend; Chaffee County remains closed to visitors | Free Content | themountainmail.com

It is getting very busy in the mountains in spite of the fact that stay at/near home orders are still in place. Yes, it is true that more restrictive local orders supercede those of the State, and the Feds too for that matter. So it doesn't matter if the State says 'the river is open', because the County is still closed.

Please do not over run small mountain communities! You are risking our personal and economic health. Our resources are limited. 

Just get through the next few weeks and keep knocking that curve down. The impending Memorial Weekend free for all stands a very real chance of blowing that curve up and decimating these small mountain communities. Continue to have patience and the vision to foresee a salvageable summer if you stay at home for a few more weeks!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, it's falling on deaf ears Don. 



I just got back from my weekly trip to the grocery store, the shelves were pretty much empty. Stopped in at Wal Mart and the same thing. Employees I talked to said they had reduced stock levels as the business was all locals, all of the sudden last weekend happened and they got cleaned out by the tourists that were not supposed to come to the mountains, at least that was the state mandate... 



They ignored the local mandate that Chaffee County is closed to tourism as is evidenced by longr6's post championing how he violated both, and nobody said shit. 



We're fucked..


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Sounds like ya'lls problems are with the river rangers......


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

caverdan said:


> Sounds like ya'lls problems are with the river rangers......


 Well, land (park) rangers aren't helping anything, but then they aren't law enforcement, and really can't do much, can't even write a ticket. They are there for appearances more than anything else. 

River rangers patrol the water in AHRA, at least that's their main purpose, and are there more for comercial outfitter compliance and private boater safety than anything, they aren't the folks that stand in the parking lot at the ramp and check that you have purchased your parks pass

The bigger issue is with folks that give a crap about only themselves, the whole "me first" thing and to hell with you attitude we find so prevalent in the solo sports these days, bicycling, Xcountry skiing, dirt biking, and even kayaking to some extent. 

I'm doing what I want to do, and you should change what you're doing to accommodate me. 

Smacks of royalty, and certainly arrogance, and demonstrates to me a complete lack of respect for anyone else. I've always tried to treat folks the way I want to be treated, and always given respect when respect is due, even if it means I have to change what I'm doing..
Not so much these days apparently...


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

MNichols said:


> ...the latest timeline for revisiting the closures on a federal level seems to be June 13, but each agency pretty much gets to pick and choose a date their leadership team feels appropriate.



Where did you see this?


Thanks


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

MNichols said:


> ... I've always tried to treat folks the way I want to be treated, and always given respect when respect is due, even if it means I have to change what I'm doing...



It would be a much better world if everyone would follow your philosophy!!!


Thank you for stating this, though it will go right over some peoples heads...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

John_in_Loveland said:


> Where did you see this?
> Thanks



River Management Society listserver, GCPBA Newswire posted here, the GCNP website, but I see they have changed the statement to "Until Further Notice" from a date for review, my LE friend said 3 days ago it would be reviewed June 13th though, and actually looking at Dino website just now, it's been changed to the same thing, until further notice.. Hmm. 

They did open Westwater reservations according to the website on April 28 for 2 months in advance, so the first available permit would be June 28 if I read it correctly.. Haven't tried to look at rec.gov catastrophe of a website, doubt that would make things any clearer than mud, but this is sorta what I'm hearing from my friends in the NPS and BLM around here, CO, UT, AZ etc..


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

MNichols said:


> Well, land (park) rangers aren't helping anything, but then they aren't law enforcement, and really can't do much, can't even write a ticket. They are there for appearances more than anything else.
> 
> River rangers patrol the water in AHRA, at least that's their main purpose, and are there more for comercial outfitter compliance and private boater safety than anything, they aren't the folks that stand in the parking lot at the ramp and check that you have purchased your parks pass
> 
> ...


If the rangers are telling people the river is open and they are doing nothing to see if they are county residence's or not, then the flood gates have opened in your valley and town. So many people think the whole mask thing and this pandemic are a crock and they are so done with this lock down. We have been told right from the start and right from the top that masks don't work.(Pence in his first words to the public about the effectiveness of masks) It's hard, if not impossible for the general populous to know what works and what doesn't. 

Only time will tell if this is really a crock or not. Reality TV at it's finest. We are all part of the show. Sometimes you watch the show.....sometimes you are the show. I'd rather watch, so you won't find me rafting the Ark this year. 

I take care of my parents who are in their mid 90's on a daily basis. I've had to go to their house while I had the flu in February. I went on days when I felt better, to get them what they need to survive at home. I wore a mask then and haven't taken it off around them, both before and after this whole mess started. They never caught my cold so I'm convinced the mask thing works. I've seen it myself through my own trials with them. That sickness lasted over three weeks. Just when I was getting over it this Covid19 thing started. I'm convinced masks work......but I quit trying to convince others. Screw them.....maybe they will or maybe they won't get it. We each make choices we have to live with or die by. 

The next month or two will be the real test to see if this is a real thing or fake news. The spike has to happen sooner or later. There is a real chance they will never come up with a good vaccine and it will never work 100%. 

Personally.......you'll find me hiding under a rock watching the world go by while taking care of my parents wants and needs.


----------



## longr6 (May 21, 2015)

*Water level is looking good.*

Pretty sure I was in Fremont County. It was a nice safe time. I am definitely quaranteeing my dollars from Chaffee County long after this is over. Sad because I really liked the place until the Karen crowd ruined it. I am happy the ARHWRA is being reasonable thru all of this.



MNichols said:


> Yep, it's falling on deaf ears Don.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

longr6 said:


> Pretty sure I was in Fremont County. It was a nice safe time. I am definitely quaranteeing my dollars from Chaffee County long after this is over. Sad because I really liked the place until the Karen crowd ruined it. I am happy the ARHWRA is being reasonable thru all of this.



What difference does the county you went to matter? Fremont, Chaffee, San Miguel, Gunnison and many others are closed to tourism. Period.. Some broadcast it more than others, but the same unified front comes from the state of Colorado, the illustrious Jared Polis. 

Do NOT go to the mountains to recreate, stay within a 10 mile radius of your home. 

This is not rocket science, nor is it ambiguous.. 

What the hell is ARHWARA ?!?!?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Boating isn't recreating it's multi discipline training.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

k2andcannoli said:


> Boating isn't recreating it's multi discipline training.



Yep, and a groover by any other name smells just as much..


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Loopholes are made to be exploited...and if your groover is a shovel it wont smell at all.


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

MNichols said:


> What difference does the county you went to matter? Fremont, Chaffee, San Miguel, Gunnison and many others are closed to tourism. Period.. Some broadcast it more than others, but the same unified front comes from the state of Colorado, the illustrious Jared Polis.
> 
> Do NOT go to the mountains to recreate, stay within a 10 mile radius of your home.
> 
> ...


I am just curious. Do you wear a mask when you are in public places like anywhere in Salida, store, gas station etc ?


----------



## jmo177 (Apr 17, 2009)

You can go to Lowes, Wal-Mart and grocery store, but not the river or camping? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

jmo177 said:


> You can go to Lowes, Wal-Mart and grocery store, but not the river or camping? Doesn't make any sense.


So it's based on the notion that you NEED to get food. You may also NEED to fix something that's broken in your home. That's why those places are open. The closures are because we DON'T REALLY NEED to put ourselves into rubber boats and float down what were once referred to as "treacherous cataracts" for fun. They probably also take into account that going out and recreating so may result in injuries or other situations that may tax the first responder systems, or also result in more person-to-person contacts during the act of going our and getting your kicks on the river.

-AH


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

MNichols said:


> What difference does the county you went to matter? Fremont, Chaffee, San Miguel, Gunnison and many others are closed to tourism. Period.. Some broadcast it more than others, but the same unified front comes from the state of Colorado, the illustrious Jared Polis.
> 
> Do NOT go to the mountains to recreate, stay within a 10 mile radius of your home.
> 
> ...


Well...at least Fremont County DOES NOT fall within that. There is nothing on their website stating the county is closed to people from outside the county. In fact...they have submitted an application to be more aggressive with their reopening strategy essentially asking for it to start immediately.

For reference (see FCDPHE Variance Request at the top of the page)...
https://www.fremontco.com/

It says that recreation is allowed as long as social distancing measures are covered. It also has a "outfitters" section that states that Raft Companies and other recreational providers will be allowed as long as they follow cleaning and social distance requirements.

I'm not refuting the state requirement, and the other counties you referenced do indeed have a county health order in place restricting access to residents only. That said... people are gonna do what they feel comfortable doing and by all rights it seems pretty like most of the Law Enforcement organizations are taking a largely hands off approach.

10 miles is such a stupid and arbitrary number. Technically...anyone living in Salida or Buena Vista shouldn't be on any section except the town runs. Hecla Junction is 17 miles from BV and 12-13 depending on which route you go. If you live on one end of town or the other which section you run changes. I'm sure plenty of people from all over Chafee County are breaking the rules and driving MUCH further to get to their favorite section.

I've said from the beginning that people only have so much patience and we have clearly reached many peoples limit. I'm honestly surprised it lasted this long...I was expecting major uprising much sooner...and not just a couple small groups of the extreme MAGA people protesting.

I guess we'll see if things sky rocket...but I suspect that will not be the case.... all indications show that it continues to get better despite people being out and about.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think non Big City people are that worried about you. They're more worried about all the rubberheads following you. The masses. The bought a raft and damned sure I'm taking it out ASAP type of people.

So, your post on Fremont County made above could possibly be a death warrant on 3 Fremont County residents. You and your rubberhead followers are making the bet and rolling the dice for them.

Just because they wanted to work and feed their families and somewhat opened up their counties to get that done.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

1mauisurf said:


> I am just curious. Do you wear a mask when you are in public places like anywhere in Salida, store, gas station etc ?



Yes sir, I do, an N95 mask, and when entering the stores, I put on nitrile gloves as well. My hands are as dry as they are on the river from all the washing and hand sanitizer... My sole recreation since this has happened has been branding calves, and a solo ride or 2 on my dual sport bike down a dirt road we have here, 3 miles from my home. I only food shop once a week or less, and don't go into town unnecessarily.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Well...at least Fremont County DOES NOT fall within that. There is nothing on their website stating the county is closed to people from outside the county. In fact...they have submitted an application to be more aggressive with their reopening strategy essentially asking for it to start immediately.
> 
> I guess we'll see if things sky rocket...but I suspect that will not be the case.... all indications show that it continues to get better despite people being out and about.



Did you read what you just wrote buddy? Just cause it's not on their website doesn't mean it's not closed, and if it weren't closed, why would they submit an application to open? None of these things withstanding, the state says no recreating further than 10 miles of YOUR home, not mine..... 



Visitation has already skyrocketed.. As I said before, we're fucked. What remains to be seen is just how hard...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Colorado State Parks camping ban extended indefinitely
https://www.canoncitydailyrecord.co...xtended-indefinitely-at-colorado-state-parks/


----------



## DrownAFly (Jan 22, 2020)

Here's my guage. If Wyoming has considered this a risk and shutdown access and has not even announced when non-residents can come to the State without self-quarantining for 14 days, then we may want to consider this as real enough. It is an inconvenience. It is not the end of days.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Look at the new case charts. For the US, the new cases are not going down and there's a spike every week, 5 days after every Saturday and Sunday.


Silly to think it may be caused by weekend warrior travelings.


Ignorance is not knowing. Stupidity is knowing and doing it anyway.


----------



## Yakinsmaaker (May 27, 2007)

ColoradoDave said:


> Look at the new case charts. For the US, the new cases are not going down and there's a spike every week, 5 days after every Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> 
> Silly to think it may be caused by weekend warrior travelings.
> ...


Ignorance is not knowing that the vast majority of reported cases are _not _people out enjoying the wilderness, but rather people locked up in their homes or in retirement homes etc. 


Here's the deal; you want to stay safe? Quick kayaking. It's dangerous. 
You're far more likely to drown on the river than die of COVID-19.


If you're math is that bad, you might find a new hobby.


----------



## Yakinsmaaker (May 27, 2007)

Oh stop the goofy panic, would you? 
The virus is a big threat for a very small percentage of the nation, and a very small threat for the vast majority of the population, but yet the vast majority are suffering inordinate damage financially and in quality of life. 


If you're scared of dying, you should reconsider whitewater boating as a hobby. 


Basket weaving and watercolor painting might be more your style.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Chaffee county is projecting a June 1 opening for non-resident recreation. Keep it cool until then and maybe we can get one or two trips before they shut it down again.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakinsmaaker, you're spot on. 
Well said.

Ben


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> Yakinsmaaker, you're spot on.
> Well said.
> 
> Ben


Except for this:

_You're far more likely to drown on the river than die of COVID-19._


----------



## longr6 (May 21, 2015)

Had another nice day today o. The Ark. Water cleared up and fishing was good. The level in Parkdale looked good. All the boat ramps were open. Gonna check out Stone Bridge tomorrow. Fly shop in Canon was open and I was happy to part with my money supporting them. Be careful out there and have fun. Ignore the Karen's.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

WAIT!! Back up the truck chuck. You live in Fremont County (Howard) and you are buying your groceries in (Salida) Chaffee County?

You are in the same wrong you admonish others for. You are NOT a resident of Chaffee County so what are you doing there? You should be buying your essentials in Canon City.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

MNichols said:


> Colorado State Parks camping ban extended indefinitely
> https://www.canoncitydailyrecord.co...xtended-indefinitely-at-colorado-state-parks/


"until further notice" is NOT "indefinitely". They could lift it tomorrow for all we know.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Theophilus said:


> "until further notice" is NOT "indefinitely". They could lift it tomorrow for all we know.


Ya know, it simply amazes me what a bunch of asshat fucktards exist in this world.. I read these threads, and try my best to remain civil and informative, but then I come across some like this morning.. Wow... 
For those of you who border on illiterate..


in·def·i·nite·ly

/ˌinˈdef(ə)nətlē/

_adverb_
adverb: *indefinitely*


for an unlimited or unspecified period of time.

Pretty much what "until Further notice" means, wait, not pretty much, EXACTLY.... 

Ya all keep a coming, they will shut things down solid again when the virus spikes again, and then you shall be SOL.. Rationalize, justify, and defy authority to your hearts content, it won't change a thing cause the virus don't care.. 

It will overrun our hospital, tax what little support system we have, and hopefully infect YOU, and perhaps you'll die, or at very least live a life that includes a ventilator.. Happy Paddling... :roll: Strap one of those to your fall down swim board..


ya all have ZERO respect for anyone else, this world has come to a place that I'd rather not be in some days...


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

WTF? alright ill bite, 
so here are a few facts that still haven't changed. 
1. its a novel virus so there is no end until herd immunity
2. herd immunity happens somewhere around 65-75% infection (antibody rate)
3. the shut down wasn't supposed to lower the total number of infected, it was to keep the numbers from increasing exponentially (prolonging the infection)
4. when small town folk get sick they ship them to big cities, so that toilet licker out in BFE is going to put someone from a big city at risk (i never hear them complaining about rec communities putting their families at risk)
5.you want to wear nitril gloves and an n95 mask and clean your house like a meth-head that's about to get raided, that's on you dude, your going to lower your bacterial and viral load and weaken your body to a point where you will get sick the second you go out in public. "my hands are dried out like ive been on the river" why? you live in a town of 12 people?
6. some folks are going to go do what they want to do, they don't care that you're throwing a tantrum on MB.
7. if you were going to die from covid in may and didn't catch it, you're probably still going to die from it in November when it finally runs its course in your community. (herd immunity)
8. i'm personally sick of hearing about how how i have "zero respect" for wanting to go boating, i can personally guarantee i don't have covid because i get tested weekly due to my employment, i have the ability to travel 2000 miles without stopping for fuel so any excuse that i'm putting you at risk is complete horseshit!

9. i'm sick of hearing about this crap from people like you, it is people like yourself that caused me to not be packing for a grand canyon trip that was supposed to launch first week of June. so go hide in your house and build yourself a bubble suit because some of us are going boating


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, well I'm equally sick of hearing about herd immunity from those that are so selfish as to want to spread the disease, just cause you tested negative doesn't mean the rest of those that want to go boating haven't.. 



From Discover Magazine on Herd Immunity. Nice thought, but dangerous without a vaccine, which of course we don't have. 



As the rest of the world has hunkered down to weather the COVID-19 pandemic, Sweden has remained remarkably open. The government has taken steps like issuing guidelines for Swedes to stay home, banning gatherings of more than 50 people and closing museums. Yet restaurants, schools and parks remain open. Consequently, Sweden’s ambassador to the U.S., Karin Ulrika Olofsdotter, said the country’s capital, Stockholm, could reach herd immunity sometime this month.
Herd immunity is how a society collectively fights off infections to keep the transmission of disease low. The Swedish approach may sound appealing in countries like the U.S., where lockdown measures have crippled the economy. But remaining open has had costs, with elderly people making up 86 percent of Sweden’s more than 2,000 deaths so far. And scientists are still unsure whether individuals who have recovered from the novel coronavirus are immune to further infection — much less whether entire populations can keep the disease from reaching their most vulnerable members. 
Experts agree that a COVID-19 vaccine, while at least several months away, is our best chance to safely achieve herd immunity and minimize infections. Without a vaccine — and proper social distancing measures to break the chains of transmission in the meantime — experts fear hospital systems could be overwhelmed and many more people could die. 



So, see, traveling to small towns to infect the populace isn't the way to accomplish this.. But then again, you don't seem to give a fuck about anyone past yourself..


----------



## longr6 (May 21, 2015)

By all means you should stay locked up in your house Karen. Nobody is forcing you to go outside. Getting angry at a free people living their lives should not be so upsetting for you. We flattened the curve, let's stop flattening all the small businesses that are being destroyed right now.


MNichols said:


> Yep, well I'm equally sick of hearing about herd immunity from those that are so selfish as to want to spread the disease, just cause you tested negative doesn't mean the rest of those that want to go boating haven't..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

What are you doing in Chaffee County when you live in Fremont county? What makes you so special?


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't have to even be there to know it's because county lines and road lines aren't always the same.

I am smart enough to know that I am ignorant of the virus. I know viruses are capable of a lot of damage to the body and many are chronic and never go away. So I am not going to be stupid enough to underestimate it just yet.

I also learned the hard way that permanent injury can be worse than death. At least in death there is peace.

I don't wish either on anyone else. I also don't wish on anyone to have someone other than god determine the moment of their death.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

If Man didn't create the virus, let's just say God did...and by that logic all this quarantine and search for the vaccine is going against God's will. If by chance an asymptomatic exhales some of God's gift and it infects you, that's God deciding fate. Dave as a believer you should be thrilled, your heading to paradise...I'm just going boating.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Where is Chunderboy when you need him? Long gone, but no virus took him down. Just pure adrenaline is all that did him in. Missing his brand of lack of civility. Place is getting downright toxic.
Chunderboy, set these choads straight! Dish to the 303 and 720 and whatever else they got! Gotta set up those boundaries and define them and be on the side of chunder. And throw in a dose of Norse as well.
RIP Mountainbuzz of yore.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Germaphobea has taken over the world.......
Happy mother's day Mom!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

caverdan said:


> Germaphobea has taken over the world.......
> Happy mother's day Mom!



Yep, it's pretty cool, from the front page of today's paper, no reason given for the sudden spike, but given all the non local visitors one can surmise the causation


Heart of the Rockies Regional Medical Center tested 13 symptomatic people at Thursday’s free COVID-19 testing, Andrea Carlstrom, Chaffee County public health director and COVID-19 incident commander, reported Friday during an online town hall.She said it would take two to three days to get results back, and all those tested were instructed to isolate until test results return.Carlstrom announced another testing session will take place from 10 a.m. to noon Thursday. Those with symptoms can call Public Health at 719-539-4510 to be screened and approved for testing. She advised those with severe symptoms to notify their primary care provider first.


Blue Turf posted this on the coronavirus thread, likely one of the best explanations I've seen
https://ncase.me/covid-19/


----------



## semievolved (Nov 12, 2011)

whether you're being paranoid or prudent can't really be judged until you're looking back, with hindsight. considering the horror stories of what covid-19 is doing to people, including really healthful young and middle-aged people, it makes sense to me to err on the side of paranoid and over protective. maybe you survive the initial virus but suffer life-long major organ damage, lung scarring, circulation issues and can NEVER do the things you used to do. maybe you realize that you most likely picked it up during that one quick dash to the store or the boat launch and, you had your mask on, and your gloves on, and were keeping your distance but that friggin' inconsiderate idiot sneezed and of course she didn't have a mask. and there you were breathing her infected air through your mask which is really mostly intended to protect someone else but there you go, one selfish assbite who thought the whole thing was ridiculous and overblown just ruined your life. 

i miss being on the rivers. but, i would never be able to forgive myself if i went somewhere, got sick, or put some emergency people in danger when they should be out dealing with all the other life-threatening horror they deal with every day. 

it's inconvenient, but we can get through it if we all deal with it unselfishly for what will look like a short time if we can get past it. but, if everybody thumbs their noses and does whatever they want, who knows where this will end up.
the next virus could be magnitudes worse. what if it spreads 10 times as fast? what if it more deadly? it seems likely we could well see worse in the next decades and maybe we could use this experience to prepare ourselves and our systems for that eventuality.
to ignore the suffering around us and the potential negative results of our actions so that we can enjoy a day on the river seems the height of childish, self-centered behavior.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

MNichols said:


> Yep, it's pretty cool, from the front page of today's paper, no reason given for the sudden spike, but given all the non local visitors one can surmise the causation
> 
> 
> Heart of the Rockies Regional Medical Center tested 13 symptomatic people at Thursday’s free COVID-19 testing, Andrea Carlstrom, Chaffee County public health director and COVID-19 incident commander, reported Friday during an online town hall.She said it would take two to three days to get results back, and all those tested were instructed to isolate until test results return.Carlstrom announced another testing session will take place from 10 a.m. to noon Thursday. Those with symptoms can call Public Health at 719-539-4510 to be screened and approved for testing. She advised those with severe symptoms to notify their primary care provider first.
> ...



Chicken Little back at it again! You realize these models are more flawed then the global warming ones right?


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

MNichols said:


> Yep, it's pretty cool, from the front page of today's paper, no reason given for the sudden spike, but given all the non local visitors one can surmise the causation
> 
> 
> Heart of the Rockies Regional Medical Center tested 13 symptomatic people at Thursday’s free COVID-19 testing, Andrea Carlstrom, Chaffee County public health director and COVID-19 incident commander, reported Friday during an online town hall.She said it would take two to three days to get results back, and all those tested were instructed to isolate until test results return.Carlstrom announced another testing session will take place from 10 a.m. to noon Thursday. Those with symptoms can call Public Health at 719-539-4510 to be screened and approved for testing. She advised those with severe symptoms to notify their primary care provider first.
> ...


So 13 people symptomatic huh? You call this a spike, why not wait until the tests are back before you throw out this BS-typical of people like yourself.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

It appears Mr. Compassionate's moniker is dripping with irony.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Campgrounds opening Tuesday. Interesting the link title is the OPPOSITE of the headline

https://www.kktv.com/content/news/R...do-state-park-or-wildlife-area-569638251.html


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

sarahkonamojo said:


> It appears Mr. Compassionate's moniker is dripping with irony.


I think it's safe to say that most/all of us fall somewhere in between Mr. Compassionate and Geo Ron.
At least Ron was kind enough to check-out.


----------



## longr6 (May 21, 2015)

That is great news that the Campgrounds are opening back up! Can't wait to make a reservation. Getting outdoors in the sun is the best thing for all of us right now.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

There's a lot of people on this site I wouldn't get on a boat with for all the money in the world, corona-virus aside. If I happened to flip off it, they'd probably just leave me.

Lots of bad Karma going around the Buzz.

When the going gets tough, you see what people really are made of.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just after reading this thread and the other about Chaffee county,i flick on the tube and listen to Polis's press conference.It is clear they are NOT trying to quash your freedom to recreate.The concern is people stopping in small towns and potentially spreading Covid to communities whose limited resources could be taxed by any significant outbreak.Not only are you now able to camp in official campgrounds and State parks[if the counties agree] but he mentioned camping on BLM and forest service land.They just want you to bring all you need, to avoid stopping in mountain towns.

I can't believe that even in an international health crisis there is this level of anti-government ******* belligerence from so many people.People on here were praising the irresponsible selfish morons who opened a cafe in Castle Rock.Some neo -fascist jackass was trying to intimidate people by carrying firearms at a coffee house. People were waving flags, like it is patriotic to undermine efforts to stop a pandemic.They put their short term self interest before society's long term best interest,a sort of cut off your nose to spite your face mentality.This me first screw you mindset is causing many problems beyond just threatening to prolong the pandemic .It is ruining the country. The same people who so distrust government and other institutions that have often served us well, willingly bend over for big business and the whims of the mega wealthy.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

It’s pretty simple... pee on yourself and not others


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm going to ask that all of you be respectful of the local communities and refrain from launching in the grand canyon during flue season from here on out... i think it is important that you don't travel to these small communities and get the local population sick, and tax their hospitals and resources. i expect to see a drastic drop in out of state permits for the grand canyon from September- April, i think they should reserve these trips for the local communities so they have an opportunity to recreate in their county. if you disagree with me, then you just want to see native american communities suffer. 

thank you for understanding,

Justin
Bodaway Gap Arizona


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

azpowell said:


> I'm going to ask that all of you be respectful of the local communities and refrain from launching in the grand canyon during flue season from here on out... i think it is important that you don't travel to these small communities and get the local population sick, and tax their hospitals and resources. i expect to see a drastic drop in out of state permits for the grand canyon from September- April, i think they should reserve these trips for the local communities so they have an opportunity to recreate in their county. if you disagree with me, then you just want to see native american communities suffer.
> 
> thank you for understanding,
> 
> ...


Now that's funny right there. 😊


----------



## crossfox21 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love it AZPOWELL!! Totally on track and couldn't agree more.


----------



## longr6 (May 21, 2015)

Is Ruby's campground open? Looking to do Browns this weekend.


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

Talk about mixed messaging. 10 mile radius to recreate and state campgrounds opening. From my observations around town, there are significantly more people on the roads. While I agree that the outdoors and low density recreation are not nearly as bad as prolonged indoor contact with others, it is still a numbers game. I guess we will see how the contact tracing works if infections take off.


Personally, I will continue to respect the 10 mile radius.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

since you clearly don't get it,let me spell it out for you;taxing a community's resources means people dying because there are not enough hospital beds,medical personnel,supplies ,etc. if there is an outbreak...the fact that you equate it with the flu shows how fucking ignorant you are of the facts!Also it is Colorado not Az ..it is temporary not permanent..


jbolson, you're right some of these rules are contradictory...within an hour of your home seems more reasonable...i think things will be eased incrementally,unless knuckleheads cause another spike...i think most of us are bending the rules while abiding most of the precautions..nobody wants to stay cooped up.i gotta work at least part time to survive,essential or not.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd have more empathy for those cafe owners if they' d made any effort whatsoever to socially distance ,wear masks,and so forth.They were clearly trying to a make a political statement and probably was some degree of coordination with customers ,too many of them looked like they raided Don Blankenship's closet.



Republican reasoning on COVID 19 in review;

If you go to Denny's take your bazooka.Then head over to the bowling alley,get a tattoo,and a massage with happy ending.You'll be ok if you drink some bleach .Science is a hoax/fake news.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

The information provided by our elected and internet appointed authorities has been overwhelming and full of contradictions. Im like everyone I want to get out and feel I could do it self contained. Still the "what if this happens" has stopped me. 

Cayo-2 like what you said about an hour from the house rather than the 10 mile radius. One it make more sense and it allows me not to feel quite as bad when I do decide to get on the river, which seems to be why this thread has continued to sell one another's idea of whats ok. 

Interesting thing I maybe wrong about. So research it for yourself. Technically if everyone is following the current 10 mile radius recommendation. Then only individuals living around the area of Nathrop should be boating Browns Canyon because their homes are within the put in and take out 10 mile recommended parameters. 







longr6 said:


> Is Ruby's campground open? Looking to do Browns this weekend.





jbolson said:


> Talk about mixed messaging. 10 mile radius to recreate and state campgrounds opening. From my observations around town, there are significantly more people on the roads. While I agree that the outdoors and low density recreation are not nearly as bad as prolonged indoor contact with others, it is still a numbers game. I guess we will see how the contact tracing works if infections take off.
> 
> 
> Personally, I will continue to respect the 10 mile radius.




jbolson, you're right some of these rules are contradictory...within an hour of your home seems more reasonable...i think things will be eased incrementally,unless knuckleheads cause another spike...i think most of us are bending the rules while abiding most of the precautions..nobody wants to stay cooped up.i gotta work at least part time to survive,essential or not.[/QUOTE]


----------

